# Bachelor Party On Thunder Bay!



## Paperboy 1 (Aug 7, 2008)

Greyghost (Ron) is getting married this Saturday. I know...we talked to him already. 

Anyway...His idea of a bachelor party was to get a bunch of his buddies together and take us on walleye charter out of Alpena. Cool idea I thought.

We fished Thunder Bay yesterday morning and an AWESOME time was had by all. George even knew my first name without me telling him.(inside joke)

We ended up with 16 fish and a few empty pops here and there.

*Thank you very much Ron and all the guys for a great day with good buddies!* See ya Saturday for the wedding and more great food and good times.

You people have to try this Thunder Bay.:yikes: You don't measure the walleyes there!!


----------



## Priority1 (Feb 5, 2006)

Wow!!! Sounds like a fun time.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

Paperboy 1 said:


> ..................You people have to try this Thunder Bay.:yikes: You don't measure the walleyes there!!


THERE ya go......... tell'n people that there might be fish in Thunder Bay. But you ment Wisconson, right? :lol: 

It amazes me that there's such a good fishery out of Alpena and, that its finely being noticed. I wouldn't say that you're going to go out there and catch a limit every time, however, if you do have a hit, you won't need a "tattle tail" flag to know its a hit! More or less, its just going to pull the board under. Paperboy's right, you won't have to measure any.

*NOTICE......... *If you've never been on Thunder Bay before and don't have a Navionics card or Lake Master card, you should take VERY GOOD notice from a chart where the different reefs are, along with some of the huge rocks. You can be miles from shore or an island and tear up a prop or worse.

The TBWC had a tournament out there, I believe Saturday. Haven't heard any results yet but, I'll bet there were some monsters entered. Surely, someone from TBWC might be following the forum post. Maybe they can post the results......


----------



## Paperboy 1 (Aug 7, 2008)

The only reason I would say anything about TB is because it is part of a BIG picture. Lake Huron can handle *some* fishing pressure unlike inland lakes we have around us.

ENCORE is DEFINITELY right! You need a chart plotter or a chip in your GPS. Navionics has the downloads for TB and I believe NOAA has charts. There is one spot 4-5 miles from the harbor where it comes up to 3-4 fow RIGHT NOW!!

There is bit of learning to understand TB and the walleyes there. NOTHING LIKE SAGINAW BAY! It's different fishing, but awesome. No tattle flags needed is right. Now I know why East Bay Jon can read his boards without tattle flags. 

"IF" you want to go to TB...go with someone who knows the water the first or second time. Maybe even 3 times. Lake Huron doesn't care about you. It's a LONG swim in.

I "heard" the guys in tourney didn't do to well. Just what I heard at the ramp.

Fished it Monday with a good friend and we took 7. All on meat and 2oz. BB. Somewhere on TB!


----------



## greyghost (Dec 22, 2008)

The charter done by Trout Scout was a blast. Im so glad all my friends were able to come and enjoy one of my last days being single. I know! I know! Ed put us on the fish and we did well for the amount of time out there i thought. 
I do like the fact we didnt need any tapes to measure those fish. It was a reel it in and put it in the livewell and hi-five!
Paul thanks for coming and enjoying the day with us!


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

With the Brown Trout Festival starting this weekend, it might get a little crowded around town. I'm wondering what the largest walleye is going to weigh? Some of the guys had been hammering them out around North Point some place. Four guys had 17 fish and couldn't get them all in the livewell............ With fishing like this in Alpena, there's no reason to make the trip to Saginaw Bay. Fishing is good enough, to keep a DNR creel counter present round the clock.....

They're talking about most likely a better finish on Browns also. They hope that waiting until they were 12" to plant them, that many more of them survived.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

I heard a story about the arrest of a "bunch of drunken sailors taking certain liberties with a salmon and saying that they though it was a mermaid..." 
That wasn't your party was it???  

Seriously though; what kind of fish were you catching?
<----<<<


----------



## fishinmachine2 (May 7, 2004)

I heard from one of your local buddies that the fishing wasnt that good?? Maybe he just doesnt know how to fish!!:lol:

Scott


----------



## Largemouth (Feb 23, 2011)

ENCORE said:


> With the Brown Trout Festival starting this weekend, it might get a little crowded around town. I'm wondering what the largest walleye is going to weigh? Some of the guys had been hammering them out around North Point some place. Four guys had 17 fish and couldn't get them all in the livewell............ With fishing like this in Alpena, there's no reason to make the trip to Saginaw Bay. Fishing is good enough, to keep a DNR creel counter present round the clock.....
> 
> They're talking about most likely a better finish on Browns also. They hope that waiting until they were 12" to plant them, that many more of them survived.


 
Small livewell, huh? LOL I love the Bay, but let's not get ridiculous. Yeah, you won't catch to many small ones on Thunder Bay, but 17 fish days are very rare. Good size, but man, you really have to work for them or burn a ton of gas compared to most other places on the east side of the state. Look at last years big walleye for the festival. Not even 9#.


----------



## Paperboy 1 (Aug 7, 2008)

The fish we had been getting were in the 3-6lb. range. Good healthy fish.

I had a good time also Ron. Thank you for asking me. 

Hope to get back on TB late next week. I could go bluegill fishing, but walleye have more meat and are tastier!!

You find fish on TB keep on them. Pass after pass. Turn around and go back over them. Don't leave fish to go find fish!! Move on and look for more active fish when that "spot" goes quiet. Not until.

Anyone ever need a "rider" for TB please let me know. TX!


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

Largemouth said:


> Small livewell, huh? LOL I love the Bay, but let's not get ridiculous. Yeah, you won't catch to many small ones on Thunder Bay, but 17 fish days are very rare. Good size, but man, you really have to work for them or burn a ton of gas compared to most other places on the east side of the state. Look at last years big walleye for the festival. Not even 9#.


Rediculous? Check with the DNR creel guy and ask him to check the record for 7-8-11. Those guys came in just ahead of us, which would have made it around 2:30am. The numbers are in his creel census records. We came in with seven (7) fish and putting 7 of those fish in a livewell makes it pretty crowded. When you start putting 24" plus fish in a livewell, it fills up quick.


----------



## Largemouth (Feb 23, 2011)

ENCORE said:


> Rediculous? Check with the DNR creel guy and ask him to check the record for 7-8-11. Those guys came in just ahead of us, which would have made it around 2:30am. The numbers are in his creel census records. We came in with seven (7) fish and putting 7 of those fish in a livewell makes it pretty crowded. When you start putting 24" plus fish in a livewell, it fills up quick.


 I believe you. Just said a day like that is VERY rare. And probably took a hell of a run and allot of rods to get them. I'd say an average day on the Bay is 2-3 fish per person. The place is kick ass, but it's no Saginaw Bay or Erie.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Hey Paul, Sounds like you had great time! Hey, I'm heading up to camp this weekend for a work weekend. We're just north of town across from Grand Lake, have you heard or know if there is any place to do some shore fishing around TBR/Alpena? I've fished 9th street plenty of times for steelhead/salmon but was wondering if there's anything walleye wise that can be had out around the marina or the mouth this time of year? I'm sure if I get out it wont be till late evening.... Thanks in advance!


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

Burksee said:


> Hey Paul, Sounds like you had great time! Hey, I'm heading up to camp this weekend for a work weekend. We're just north of town across from Grand Lake, have you heard or know if there is any place to do some shore fishing around TBR/Alpena? I've fished 9th street plenty of times for steelhead/salmon but was wondering if there's anything walleye wise that can be had out around the marina or the mouth this time of year? I'm sure if I get out it wont be till late evening.... Thanks in advance!


Paul probably went back to bed :lol: I see no reason why a person might not pick up a walleye off the breakwall after dark, and I wouldn't be surprised if some are not being caught there. There are more fish being caught in shallow water and, water other than just the reefs.


----------



## Paperboy 1 (Aug 7, 2008)

Why do I ALWAYS seem to start stuff! I'm so good at it. 

You're right Largey...it's not like the other places, BUT it's really an awesome place for scenery, people, knowledge that can be learned, atmosphere on and off the water, and the fish that do bite. Priceless.

Wish I still had my yacht!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AAArrrgghhh! I'd be on TB more. Sorry it took me this long to finally go there. Personal butt kicking is in order!

For once....some of the things I have learned and was taught about how to fish Thunder Bay I will keep under my hat.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

From the July 19th paper, The Alpena News

*1st* Ed Cohoon *9.35#*

*2nd* Bert Herriman *8.40#*

*3rd* Keith Misiak *7.45#*

*4th* Jere Johnson *7.10#*

*5th* George Vrabel *5.60#*

They're having fun out there on Thunder Bay. A 10# brown, 8.85# steelhead, 18.15 salmon and a 15.30# laker are posted as on top the board.


----------



## fishinmachine2 (May 7, 2004)

I dont see Paperboy on there??

Scott


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

fishinmachine2 said:


> I dont see Paperboy on there??
> 
> Scott


I don't see fishinmachine2 or, ENCORE on there either.... :lol:


----------



## fishinmachine2 (May 7, 2004)

ENCORE said:


> I don't see fishinmachine2 or, ENCORE on there either.... :lol:


I didnt fish it so that would be impossible!! I dont see Jon Either...?? 

Scott


----------



## Largemouth (Feb 23, 2011)

Paperboy 1 said:


> Why do I ALWAYS seem to start stuff! I'm so good at it.
> 
> You're right Largey...it's not like the other places, BUT it's really an awesome place for scenery, people, knowledge that can be learned, atmosphere on and off the water, and the fish that do bite. Priceless.
> 
> ...


 
You didn't start nothing. I was just giving him a friendly hard time for being a little overzealous. LOL As soon as I get all this moving done and hit the bay hard, I'm going to be talking TB crap also.  I was hoping to be done in time for the festival, but it didn't happen.


----------

